# Tint mineral spirits



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Trying to tint some dalys shipnshore, which is like 85% mineral spirits.

So far I have tried mixol, glycol based, and 844 colorants. Ground oil based pigments are the only thing that has worked so far. Using this on steel in place of penetrol and I have found it cannot have a large amount of oil otherwise it leaves a mark from ragging it on to the steel.



Has anyone worked with a powder or other black pigment that will mix into pure mineral spirits?


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Trying to tint some dalys shipnshore, which is like 85% mineral spirits.
> 
> So far I have tried mixol, glycol based, and 844 colorants. Ground oil based pigments are the only thing that has worked so far. Using this on steel in place of penetrol and I have found it cannot have a large amount of oil otherwise it leaves a mark from ragging it on to the steel.
> 
> ...


Are you looking to achieve a blackened patina look?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Alchemy Redux said:


> Are you looking to achieve a blackened patina look?



Yes. Many customers using shipnshore on steel recently. Unsure if I can get it to tint at this point though.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Yes. Many customers using shipnshore on steel recently. Unsure if I can get it to tint at this point though.


For interior steel I use a product by Jax and then clear it. The prep for cold blackening steel is a lot of work. Is what you’re doing for interior or exterior?

https://jaxchemical.com/shop/jax-iron-steel-nickel-blackener/

For tinting something like the Daly’s I use oil soluble powder dyes when toning wood/layering color. I think on metal it might fade or disappear depending on UV exposure. Never tried it on metal.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Alchemy Redux said:


> For interior steel I use a product by Jax and then clear it. The prep for cold blackening steel is a lot of work. Is what you’re doing for interior or exterior?
> 
> https://jaxchemical.com/shop/jax-iron-steel-nickel-blackener/
> 
> For tinting something like the Daly’s I use oil soluble powder dyes when toning wood/layering color. I think on metal it might fade or disappear depending on UV exposure. Never tried it on metal.



Interior mostly and covered exterior applications. People are using shipnshore because there is basically no prep, application is just a rag, and it provides moderate rust prevention and cures to a finish unlike penetrol. Using oil wiping stain to tint worked well until it has too much oil content.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Kind of a side note, but seeing you speaking of Penetrol reminds me of how good it does at bringing back faded plastic. Many years ago I started using it instead of Armor All on the black plastic on my vehicles. Once I started, Penetrol is the only thing I use. Looks better and lasts much longer ...4-5 months. And a lot cheaper.

Note: exterior only, odor will linger too much for interior.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Kind of a side note, but seeing you speaking of Penetrol reminds me of how good it does at bringing back faded plastic. Many years ago I started using it instead of Armor All on the black plastic on my vehicles. Once I started, Penetrol is the only thing I use. Looks better and lasts much longer ...4-5 months. And a lot cheaper.
> 
> Note: exterior only, odor will linger too much for interior.


If you read the back of the can, it's also a desert topping!


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Fman said:


> If you read the back of the can, it's also a desert topping!


Nothing ever came close to Mom's pumpkin pie with Penetrol topping at desert time around the Thanksgiving table.

I sure do miss those days...:vs_sob:


----------



## silb (Aug 22, 2019)

Hahaha - I know the feeling too well LightningBoy65! Preach!


----------

